# Looking for a painter



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone know a reliable, professional painter(s)? I do high end work and need another paint sub to quote on projects, getting extremely busy. Must have the three T's- tools,transportation,and teeth. Driver license too. thanks


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

When I ran crews, I always used Bobby with Gulf Breeze Painting... He did good work and it was a family ran company.... If you cant find his number in the phonebook let me know I' could call shermin williams and get his number..


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *wld1985 (3/28/2009)*When I ran crews, I always used Bobby with Gulf Breeze Painting... He did good work and it was a family ran company.... If you cant find his number in the phonebook let me know I' could call shermin williams and get his number..




Yea but Not looking for a full fledged company. If i was I would call pike, ortez, peterson, gulf breeze, etc. or anyone else in the phonebook. Anyone but Stop that is. Looking more for a guy that runs a few man crew that knows what they are doing, has a spray rig (and knows how to use it, and not use it), and prices to win. Not much probability to actually score the jobs if there is a mark up on the mark up.. but not wanting joe the painter either. if you were in the biz you know what i mean. Looking for something in between


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

uhhh he had a good price last time I used him and his crew was only like 4ppl altogether.. Maybe Next time say that in your post?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *wld1985 (3/28/2009)*uhhh he had a good price last time I used him and his crew was only like 4ppl altogether.. Maybe Next time say that in your post?




I just did.... Maybe its been a while since you ran your crews so maybe you dont know But if you do call down at sherwin williams they will tell you that lots of guys here have left town or found something else to do. Even some of the more prestigious companies. The few that have hung on are practically giving jobs away at cost. Just to meet overhead or sometimes just get something to chip in towards overhead and try to keep from losing their guys. For example I was bet out on a bid recently for over $130,000. Crazy. The big guys are not the more expensive ones in comparison with the smaller guys, its actually the antithesis. SO yes I like to make money also on my paint jobs, so to make the mark up possible and still have a chance at getting the job when I am being "shopped", I am looking for a good crew thats probably "not in the phonebook". Sorry I didnt elaborate.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I know someone, but you might bust my balls also if I try to help you, so I'll just mention your post to him and maybe he will respond if he is intrested.


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

PM sent !!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Contact Mark Newman. He is an active forum member and does very good work. He is the type of guywill be proud toput in front of your customer. Here is a link to his profile. http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/UserInfo1744.aspx


----------



## 76 Breezer (May 13, 2009)

We are local.....insured....two trucks, two trailers....

I am a semi retired GC PM.....have been estimating 20 years...painting 15

Scott

485-9925

221-7255


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

2nd Mark Newman

Goes by zoomin-newmin on the forum


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

robey enterprizes and midsouth painting is who i use...


----------

